# Saying Hi (new to the forum)



## christianh3 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice bbs some good info I notice some local lads too.

Quick background on me - training off/on for years, have trained pretty consistently for the past 3 years, use gear but not loads (never got any extra benefit from higher dosages).

5'9" @ 15 stone, my aim is to get ripped, would really love that. Diet is my downfall.




























I post on Muscletalk.co.uk now and again, nice to find another UK based bodybuilding forum.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

looking massive mate, excellent work.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

u look wicked man, like the peaks on your biceps, how lod are you mate?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

u look fking amazing u bast'd, looking quality mate


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Looking good, welcome to the board.

James


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

good build mate.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Massive, damn, you look really good and strong.

*Oh, welcome to the board too.*

I am sure we can help you with the ol diet thing.

Loads of guys have some pretty deep knowledge on diffrent diets and supplements/herbs and such.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

decent physique mate

welcome to the board mate...

ps..(now lets see a pic of your legs...  )


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> ps..(now lets see a pic of your legs...  )


Damn put some shorts on first, we almost saw your third leg

Just noticed you have some thick beard, I still cant grow any facial hair and im 46


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

nice build mate , im goin be like that soon:rolleye11


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

fantastic!


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

You Look amazing!...something to look up 2!


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

looking good mate, are you planning to compete in the future?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

good physique mate


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Superb build mate, keep posting.

Predator


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Excellent physique, nice one.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

you look killer on the second pic mate!!...

good looking ****er too....


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking excellent there.

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Great physique m8


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

look great mate, thats what im aiming for, without the use of any gear, so its nice to hear you never got big benifits from it


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking really good dude


----------



## paul0101 (Sep 8, 2005)

You look really good m8, be so happy to get to where you are in a few years. You're some one to look up to, makes me jelous lol  .


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

lookin good mate, you look very strong.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

yea man just as everyone else has said u look real good ....really bulky in the right places ....look like a good over all build nice and beefy ...well done


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

quality build man!


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 5, 2005)

If your diet is your down fall i'll have some of that my friend YOUR LOOKING QUALITY !!!!!  Anyway HOWDY from the Cowboy my man.Must dash now got to catch a flight to Gran canaria,LUSH


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Christ! Nice mate, very nice.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

> Christ! Nice mate, very nice.


easy tiger take the hand off the bean & step away from the computer

pmsl

hard work in the gym has realy payed off mate nice one


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

:thumb: nice! What name do you post under on MT?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

shovel man said:


> easy tiger take the hand off the bean & step away from the computer
> 
> pmsl
> 
> hard work in the gym has realy payed off mate nice one


Oi! I didnt get that excited!! hahaha Cheeky....:eek:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

shovel man said:


> easy tiger take the hand off the bean & step away from the computer


man i tried to rep u for thast but the system aint workin....

that was one of the funniest things i have evr read on here pmsl!!!!!! mg: :beer: :beer:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

You would B..haha


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

welcome, excellent physique well done


----------



## christianh3 (Nov 30, 2004)

Cheers for the replies!

Pscarb, my legs are crap mate! Believe it or not they became out of proportion (as in too big for my upper body) so I neglected them, and now the reverse has happened lol!

Hackskii....lol 

GB Liz, I post as 'Hardcore' which is slightly embarrassing :boohoo:

Thanks for welcomes and the kind comments although I consider my build to be nowhere near what I would like to be...but then again as bodybuilders are we ever happy? My legs are rubbish and I'm carrying too much lard...I'm dreading christmas and all those sweeties lol!!

Cheers guys/gals for a very warm welcome  .


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Blimey, I'd be more than happy with that if I was you. You want to get ripped, jeez, your not exactly fat are you. But like you said, were never content with what we've got.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

welcome mate . look the the dogs mate. have to start calling ya hercules instead of hardcore


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

christianh3 said:


> Cheers for the replies!
> 
> Pscarb, my legs are crap mate! Believe it or not they became out of proportion (as in too big for my upper body) so I neglected them, and now the reverse has happened lol!
> 
> .


yes mate this normally happens...

i have been blessed in the leg dept as i have only started training them weekly since my last show in May.....:lift:


----------



## christianh3 (Nov 30, 2004)

Pscarb I'm in awe of people like you who compete. For about 10 months in 1998 I trained with a chap called Tony Stevenson who competed in a regional NABBA contest. The first 6 months training with him was intense...but the way he went into overdrive for the last 3-4 months before the show or so.....

It's one thing posting a thread on an internet forum with a few digi-cam pics for others to see....but to get on stage in front of 100s, to directly compare yourself to others, to be judged by people in the know is pure balls and willpower :clap2: .

Only ever been one show last May with my gf which I enjoyed (think she enjoyed it more than me wonder why lol!), intend to go some more.

Legs were my strong point believe it or not. I'm going to take&post some legs pics for all to see to embarrass myself into doing something about them.

Pete, Dynamatiz, cheers fella's  . Off to the gym...not doing legs tho ...one step at a time and all that lol 

Edited to add some pics I took around the same time as the last one's, about 1 month ago.



















Legs pics will follow :boohoo:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice build Mate...

Lean and big all at the same time........Nice....


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

said it before...but cant believe how great you look...thats the body i want...Perfect.

Keep it up!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking very good m8 

Thats the build I am working towards. Have you posted up details of your training and diet anywhere on the forum allready?

Would be interesting to read


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

i would just like to say u look GREAT


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

awww, so come on lisa, who has the best body.... DB or christianh3 ?


----------



## MeatHead (Nov 10, 2005)

great body christianh thats what i want check my pic out on GOT THE PICS see if ill achive that ?


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

i think you could Meathead....dont ask how...but maybe losing a bit of bodyfat (**** they sounds really rude!!!)

Personally i think you look great...if you are feeling a bit demotivated ill put some pixs of me up...thatll cheer you up!!!!

lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> awww, so come on lisa, who has the best body.... DB or christianh3 ?


LOL... anyone but me at the moment i'm in the dog house :mad2:

hence the post^^

na christian u look real good mate:beer:


----------



## MeatHead (Nov 10, 2005)

GO FOR IT LEEK WOULD BE GOOD TO SEE


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

heheheh..nah i aint that bad really...bit skinny at the mo...ill put em up this time next year...im gonna be huuuge!.

LMFAO!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

christianh3 said:


> Only ever been one show last May *with my gf*


 :rage: :rolleye11


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

GBLiz said:


> :rage: :rolleye11


Lmao Liz !!!......... subtle.........NOT!!....

he is a dish tho eh??....enough to turn a bloke!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

thought youd already turned, lol


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Kel said:


> thought youd already turned, lol


half the blokes on here wish i had!!!...

but you know different eh Kel baby???*winks*

(jk)


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

i told you not to mention that, lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> LOL... anyone but me at the moment i'm in the dog house :mad2:
> 
> hence the post^^
> 
> na christian u look real good mate:beer:


lol, unlux m8, can only imagine what u said or done! sure u deserve it tho! and Chris, ur lookin damn good my man! I am very intrested to know your previous cycles and what your diet is like, and what ur stats are (measurements)thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Measurments?

All of them?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

yep, even the middle leg.... lol


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> lol, unlux m8, can only imagine what u said or done! sure u deserve it tho!
> 
> Oh he sure did but its ok now he deffinatly made up for it  but christian still looks really good


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lisa said:


> he deffinatly made up for it


PURLEEESE !!!!

FFS!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> PURLEEESE !!!!
> 
> FFS!!


mate it made me feel sick aswell


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

is that why u jumped on me then **** head


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lisa said:


> is that why u jumped on me then **** head


ooops think i started another domestic!:smoke:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> is that why u jumped on me then **** head


tripped


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

well i be round it a min and my fist might just fall on ur nose by accident


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> well i*'ll* be round it* (*in*) a min and my fist might just fall on ur nose by accident


u been talkin to deano? thats some fantastic grammer u flid...  mwa


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

oi!!!! dont bring me into it !! nowt rong wiv my grammar fukface!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

lisa said:


> well i be round it a min and my fist might just fall on ur nose by accident


Fight, fight, fight......lol.

Nice build. Big and blocky with abs.....lol.

Good job mate!


----------

